# When should we start the trip?



## Mathew (Aug 30, 2014)

It's very frustrating and confusing about when to start the trip.

Answer from Uber staff;
The Driver should wait until the passenger gets inside the car to begin the trip. If passenger is not at the location after 10 mins, drivers have two choices: either to cancel the trip or wait for the passenger.

I have been through a situation a few weeks ago. I am based in Philadelphia and got a request from a passenger who was 15 mins away from where i was. 

I drove the other side of Philadelphia which was Camden New jersey, I arrived and waited 9 to 11 mins. 
I called the passenger, and she said that she was still on her way. After 20 mins, i was still waiting. I called her asked that i was going to start the trip, she said no that she was still on her way. 

She finally arrived after 45 mins. 

Thoughts on how the above situation should be handled and when should we start charging???


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lesson 1, drive less than 10 minutes to get a fare.

Lesson 2, cancel after 5 minutes of arrival.

45 minutes? No Friggin Way. EVER would I wait even 10 minutes, even if they call/text me that they are "coming down in a minute"

5 Minutes, cancel "no show" and on to the next.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not a driver, but my understanding from other posts and looking at Ubers policies.

I would have called when I arrived, right after you hit the arrived button. Call again after 5 or so minutes. If still no show, cancel as a no show at the 10 min mark. Collect your cancel fee and off you go.

You are not allowed to start the meter until the customer approves it.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

If the passenger doesn't agree to start the trip after you rang her after 10 min, I would've just cancelled.


----------



## Mathew (Aug 30, 2014)

Every body is telling me to cancel as no show, and get the $10 fees.

Recently, i cancelled a few trips as no show, and i did not receive any fees from Uber. 

I see the cancellations on my dashboard but do not see the fees on my weekly statement.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

that happened to me. Write to uber with the details and they will reinstate the fee. Apparently you have to be hyper vigilant.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

The cancel fee is SUPPOSED to be automatically, but I've seen enough posts about it here to know more often than not, you end up having to email support to get it. And I believe it's $5, but perhaps that market dependent.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I call 2 or 3 minutes after hitting "Arrived", and depending on what they tell me, I'll wait until the 5 or 10 minute point, then Cancel as no show. Weekend drunks are especially bad about this as they're waiting for their buddies to finish their last beer. Those trips are usually troublesome anyway. Just be aware that as you're driving away, if they request another Uber you might still get the ping.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber told me that the customer said they never confirmed the ride, but Uber found the no show to be legit. They probably have my texts to the customer. Which means they take the customer's word for it unless the driver protests. Are the csr's just lazy?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Uber told me that the customer said they never confirmed the ride, but Uber found the no show to be legit. They probably have my texts to the customer. Which means they take the customer's word for it unless the driver protests. Are the csr's just lazy?


No, not lazy. Of course they take the customer's word and ignore the driver's position. Where is the money that Uber gets coming from ? The passengers ! Drivers are just a drag on Uber's bottom line. It is just wise corporate policy to maximize profits.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

At least in the Philadelphia area, every customer is allowed one free cancellation. I've received one cancellation fee since I started.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber gets 20% dont they? Its in Uber's best interest to scrutinize customers' requests to drop the fee, yet in my case, they only looked at their data when I complained. Hence my "lazy" comment. They should have told the customer "too bad" from the get go. My inquiry did not add any information Uber didn't already have.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> At least in the Philadelphia area, every customer is allowed one free cancellation. I've received one cancellation fee since I started.


I believe that this is a nationwide policy. Its just amazing how "often" the driver runs into that first time cancel.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

you know, im simply using lyfts policies when it comes to pax. I wait 3 mins then call and figure it out from them. not 5 min wait, then call, then wait another 5 before I cancel. although these teens nearly made me say f it and cancel their ride when they got into my car but couldn't decide where they wanted to go for 10 mins. should've started the clock earlier but I was too tired to give ****s anymore. I wanted a smoke break to not wanna punt a baby at that point lol.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I start the meter just as I drive off or shortly after.

If someone wants me to wait 20 mins they really need to just re request another car.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Mathew said:


> It's very frustrating and confusing about when to start the trip.
> 
> Answer from Uber staff;
> The Driver should wait until the passenger gets inside the car to begin the trip. If passenger is not at the location after 10 mins, drivers have two choices: either to cancel the trip or wait for the passenger.
> ...


You waited 45 mins??? You must like working for free, lol.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you know, im simply using lyfts policies when it comes to pax. I wait 3 mins then call and figure it out from them. not 5 min wait, then call, then wait another 5 before I cancel. although these teens nearly made me say f it and cancel their ride when they got into my car but couldn't decide where they wanted to go for 10 mins. should've started the clock earlier but I was too tired to give ****s anymore. I wanted a smoke break to not wanna punt a baby at that point lol.


I am liking the Lyft's policy more and more too. Tap to arrive, and then wait 2.5 mins to call. No response, wait another minute to be safe, then drive off and cancel. Yup, in that order. If I have already decided to cancel, I want to make sure my car is moving so they can't flag me down.

If they pick up the phone and want me to wait a little, at least the ride would have started and I am getting something instead of nothing with Uber.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

No way I would have waited 45 mins! I see the OP is driving for UberBlack which I suppose justifies waiting a little with the higher rates, but 45 mins!?


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Mathew said:


> It's very frustrating and confusing about when to start the trip.
> 
> Answer from Uber staff;
> The Driver should wait until the passenger gets inside the car to begin the trip. If passenger is not at the location after 10 mins, drivers have two choices: either to cancel the trip or wait for the passenger.
> ...


You waited 40min too long! Cancel client no show


----------



## uberindy (Aug 13, 2014)

Do not start trip till pax is in car. If you start trip before they are in the car you are attached to them. Then if you end trip for waiting to long they will give you a bad rating. Wait 10 min cancel. They can always re request.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

After i arrive, i call. When they say they will be down shortly. I start the trip. I have never waited longer than 10 min. In 99% of the time they are in my car in less than 5 min.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> After i arrive, i call. When they say they will be down shortly. I start the trip. I have never waited longer than 10 min. In 99% of the time they are in my car in less than 5 min.


A couple of things:
If the customer did not ask you to start the ride, then why do you feel justified in starting the ride? Why isn't that fraud? If I am a passenger and I notice that you have started the ride early, then two things will happen. One, I will rate you down. I would also keep any tip I might have given in my pocket.

If 5+ people come out and then you have to have them cancel the ride, then they can rate you. And, what if they refuse to cancel the ride and they just email Uber. Where will that leave you?

In my book, unless they ask you to start the clock, then the ride starts when they enter the car.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

Good points. Thank you.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> A couple of things:
> If the customer did not ask you to start the ride, then why do you feel justified in starting the ride? Why isn't that fraud? If I am a passenger and I notice that you have started the ride early, then two things will happen. One, I will rate you down. I would also keep any tip I might have given in my pocket.
> 
> If 5+ people come out and then you have to have them cancel the ride, then they can rate you. And, what if they refuse to cancel the ride and they just email Uber. Where will that leave you?
> ...


My time is worth money. When I arrive, they should be there. They requested my car. The onus is on them to be there when I arrive. They can easily see where I am on the app. IMO The trip should start when the driver arrives at pickup location and pressed "Arrived". Isn't that what Lyft does?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

nikb said:


> My time is worth money. When I arrive, they should be there. They requested my car. The onus is on them to be there when I arrive. They can easily see where I am on the app. IMO The trip should start when the driver arrives at pickup location and pressed "Arrived". Isn't that what Lyft does?


I agree that they should be there very soon after you arrive. They are taking your time.

From the Lyft site: "The ride will start 1 minute after you've tapped to arrive." Perhaps Uber should follow a similar policy. But, Uber tends to cater to the customer, so I would not hold my breath.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mathew said:


> It's very frustrating and confusing about when to start the trip.
> 
> Answer from Uber staff;
> The Driver should wait until the passenger gets inside the car to begin the trip. If passenger is not at the location after 10 mins, drivers have two choices: either to cancel the trip or wait for the passenger.
> ...


Hit "arrived" about 1/4 from the p/u location. That gets them off the couch.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

arrive, hit arrive, wait a few min.. call or text, after 5 min (whether they asked you to wait or not) cancel and move on. 

The only lead way I give is if they tell me the destination and its a long trip or a big surge.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mathew said:


> It's very frustrating and confusing about when to start the trip.
> 
> Answer from Uber staff;
> The Driver should wait until the passenger gets inside the car to begin the trip. If passenger is not at the location after 10 mins, drivers have two choices: either to cancel the trip or wait for the passenger.
> ...


I would have cancelled --- people like that always rate you terribly. I'd rather bite bullet, take my five bucks and move on, than let that rider get the best of me that way. But, noting I am UberBlack, so I can afford to wait a little longer, but 45 minutes, no way.....


----------

